# Neale Cranwell N.A.C



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Firstly well done on winning the NAC worlds class2, I recently watched Robbys Monster vs DVD, one of the standout guys on there was Neale, i didnt realise he was that big, really good bicep workout aswell, but most of all i think the package he brings to the stage is excellent plenty of muscle mass balanced with shape and condition, similar to Dave Titterton, anyone share this view or disagree.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Has he competed in UKBFF or NABBA before?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

He seems a nice enough bloke, but he's quite small compared to the blokes who compete in other feds


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

you allways get dick eds on these forums like you ya pr**k. ill probably get banned for this but i wont be posting again anyway u ****in loser.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Neales physique, he has competed in other feds but think he's done really well in NAC. Good on him :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Big chris said:


> you allways get dick eds on these forums like you ya pr**k. ill probably get banned for this but i wont be posting again anyway u ****in loser.


 WTF is your problem:confused1: its not an insult to say he looks smaller than other guys.......size is not what wins shows. Honestly no idea who you are talking about but your reaction is way over the top.

Congrads to the guy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> WTF is your problem:confused1: its not an insult to say he looks smaller than other guys.......size is not what wins shows. Honestly no idea who you are talking about but your reaction is way over the top.
> 
> Congrads to the guy


Think it was more in reaction to Dutch's post.

Either way bit OTT.

One for my keyboard warrior clan maybe? :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah he's always on The Active Channel, often with Dean Ash. Not my favourite physique but I still think he looks good


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

what does N.A.C stand for then ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> r u neals mum ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Think it was more in reaction to Dutch's post.
> 
> Either way bit OTT.
> 
> One for my keyboard warrior clan maybe? :thumb:


 Oh:lol: well every one knows you can't take him seriously especially when he uses text talk......but yes he would do well under your guidance oh master of the key board warriors


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

D92 said:


> what does N.A.C stand for then ?


 I think its national athletic commity


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the guy has a nice physique however only ever postson here for his own publicity which is a bit of a shame


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

D92 said:


> what does N.A.C stand for then ?


mickey mouse federation:lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

he has a good physique, comes in great condition

did UKBFF a few years back and got banned for cross federations or competing in the wrong class... Can't remember tbh


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

If Neale wants to be taken seriously as a bodybuilder, he should stop competing in mickey mouse federations. He seems to be afraid of competing in the UKBFF because I don't reckon he will even place at their finals. Doesn't he feel embarrassed to call himself Mr Universe? NAC? They should change the name to NAB - Not Actual Bodybuilders!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

C'mon guys...ok some of u fellas may not like neale, or his physique, or even the fed he competes for but lets not attack him like this. :confused1:

i dont know neale at all, only ever seen pics of him, but he looks decent to me and gets in good condition...to say he's not a 'real' bodybuilder is blatant rubbish... Its yet to be seen if neale would make a real impact in ukbff or nabba, but being competitor myself i think he would do ok... and to agree with the creator of this topic, yes, he does have a similar structure to dave titterton... 

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Braselva said:


> If Neale wants to be taken seriously as a bodybuilder, he should stop competing in mickey mouse federations. He seems to be afraid of competing in the UKBFF because I don't reckon he will even place at their finals. Doesn't he feel embarrassed to call himself Mr Universe? NAC? They should change the name to NAB - Not Actual Bodybuilders!


If you check out the Nac website theres some quality physiques, i think its big in Europe, would be a lot more popular here if there were more events i reckon. I dont know about Neale but i wouldn't be embarrased to be named Mr Universe whatever fed it was! Also anyone who competes in any fed got my respect, its fcuking hard work and its a bit of an insult to say "NAB not actual bobybuilders" mate


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> mickey mouse federation:lol:


Is that a dig at me or the fed ? :confused1:


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the problem everyone is failing to understand is that Neale did first timers with almost every federation in the UK, hunting for trophies. I lived in Germany for a few years. NAC is bigger there than it is over here but in my opinion even the winners of their so called Universe will find it hard to place at the UKBFF or NABBA finals.

Neale needs more mass. He should stop trophy hunting and make improvements that will enable him to place in 'decent' federations! My problem is, how can you call yourself Mr Universe when you can't even place at your national finals? It's a joke and it's pathetic!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

:confused1: braselva..

dear oh dear.......

and hear is the reason why forums have gone downhill lately..

anyone who has the balls to diet, train, and step onstage has my respect...regardless of which fed it is....

neale may need more mass, he may need this, he may need that, blah blah....when it comes down to it, as bodybuilders, none of us have perfect physiques...but we take to the stage regardless, whilst working to improve ourselfs thru the year...i couldnt give a toss how many trophies neale has 'hunted' to be honest..thats a matter for his own concience and nuthin to do with u braselva, the fact is that neale has got a decent physique and gets in great condition..anyone who disputes that needs a pair of glasses..


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> :confused1: braselva..
> 
> dear oh dear.......
> 
> ...


Nicely put :thumbup1:


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, I am a bodybuilding fan. I have been for years. I also do compete. As soon as you step on stage, you're asking to be judged, favourably or otherwise, by everyone, so I AM totally entitled to my opinions about any bodybuilder who has decided to get on stage and compete. It might not be what others want to hear but I have a right! Give me a break! Even Dorian was criticised!

When you hear Mr Universe, the names , Ed Kawak, Charles Clairmote, Arnie, Brian Buchanan, Shaun Davies, Peter Reid, Eddy Ellwood, are the names that spring to mind, not 'massless' Neale Cranwell! I am entitled to my opinions!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

D92 said:


> Is that a dig at me or the fed ? :confused1:


The fed. The pics from when neale won it showed that he was in far better shape than the rest. A blind man could have judged it and got it right.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Braselva said:


> I think the problem everyone is failing to understand is that Neale did first timers with almost every federation in the UK, hunting for trophies. I lived in Germany for a few years. NAC is bigger there than it is over here but in my opinion even the winners of their so called Universe will find it hard to place at the UKBFF or NABBA finals.
> 
> Neale needs more mass. He should stop trophy hunting and make improvements that will enable him to place in 'decent' federations! My problem is, how can you call yourself Mr Universe when you can't even place at your national finals? *It's a joke and it's pathetic!*


Why are you so bothered what he choose's to do??

If your that bothered he owns a gym in Waltham Abby, about 5mins from Junction 27 of the M25, you can go and tell him what a joke he is and suggest how he improves his 'joke' of a body.....

I dont know Neale very well, but what I do know is that he owns his gym, has a vested intrest in a supplement company, has decent exposure in the media (active channel etc), trains a lot of guys at his gym (and even offered free memberships a while ago to ppl that compete for him), does work for local charities and hosts mini events at his gym for local community and members.....what a pr1ck that guy is huh?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Braselva said:


> Hey, I am a bodybuilding fan. I have been for years. I also do compete. As soon as you step on stage, you're asking to be judged, favourably or otherwise, by everyone, so I AM totally entitled to my opinions about any bodybuilder who has decided to get on stage and compete. It might not be what others want to hear but I have a right! Give me a break! Even Dorian was criticised!
> 
> When you hear Mr Universe, the names , Ed Kawak, Charles Clairmote, Arnie, Brian Buchanan, Shaun Davies, Peter Reid, Eddy Ellwood, are the names that spring to mind, not 'massless' Neale Cranwell! I am entitled to my opinions!


 Of course your entitled to your opinion but you cant say Neale is not a real bodybuilder? If you have competed yourself you gotta have some respect for him, you must know how hard it is? Agreed NAC isnt as recognised as the other feds in this country but a Mr Universe title is a Mr Universe title, i think most competing athletes here would love that title NAC or not i know i would!!! I dont know Neale but ive seen pics of him and i wouldn't exactly call him "massless" :confused1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought id post as ive been reading all the comments.

Ok ive known Neale for about 14 years or so. We trained togther with a another mate of ours (Nick) for about 5 years or so. Neale has come a long way and he has really balanced out his physique. His quads used to totally domiante his whole physique and ill be blunt his arms were very weak. But after years of intelligent training and nutrition his physique speaks volumes.

Now onto the comments re where he competes. So what if he does NAC ot whatever fed he is still a champion. Maybe he feels he is not ready to step into the UKBFF Finals..why does everyone think you have to win a UKBFF show to be crediable?

Im sure he could do some proper damage in any federation. But maybe he is loyal to the NAC federation? Nothing wrong with that.

I havent won a UKBFF British title so does that make my ANB/NPA British titles any less important?

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

''I havent won a UKBFF British title so does that make my ANB/NPA British titles any less important''

yes fiv it does...lol :laugh: :whistling: :thumb:

only kidding pal.....i totaly agree with your post about neale...certain people need to get off his back....neale's got a great physique...

steve


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is neal the blonde dude with the huge ass ??? ................no **** lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> ''I havent won a UKBFF British title so does that make my ANB/NPA British titles any less important''
> 
> yes fiv it does...lol :laugh: :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: actually not many people know about 10 odd years ago Neale shattered both his wrist in a motorbike accident...

Fivos


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I think Neale has a very balanced phsique and gets is brilliant condition, i think he comes across very well on the active channel and in person. dont be surprised if you see him back on the ukbff stage soon. only what i have heard.


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Fivos, you are a natural bodybuilder! That makes a big difference! I truly respect you for making that choice. I am sure if Neale could compete in the ANB or BNBF shows if he would, just to get another trophy, even though he's not natural.

I will reiterate, bodybybuilders put themselves out to be judged. The judgements don't always have to be favourable. We learn to live with it. I AM ENTITLED TO MY OPINIONS!

Thank you.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Isnt Neale Cranwell the fella who won the London Mr Titan class and Overall then went on to do an Intermediate class at the UKBFF after this?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

dont know the guy but anyone who goes through the diet deserves respect surely.

anyone got any pics of the guy so we can see what everyone is harpin on about?


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW i didnt realise i meant soo much to so many ppl.

thanks to those that posted kind words and no thanks to the other haters!!

I may be big in some eyes, small in others eyes, competing for a great European federation or a micky mouse fed... either way... i am competing and improving for me.. no one else!

I make no bones, this sport gives not alot back and the way i compete and who i compete for is what i choose to do for my own reasons...

The NAC have been great, they are well run, friendly, huge competitions in Europe and I have got to see the world and places I would never visit by competing without them.

I am recently married and in bodybuilding that IS a hard thing to do.. being such a selfish sport, my wife enjoyed the breaks away as much as I did and it all counts in preparing for competitions again and again..

To iron out the facts... yes i did post on this site regular and even got friendly with others on here some years ago.. but didnt like the internet gurus that sat behind avatars and yelled and hollared about this or that , were extremly opinionated and ridiculed others posts....seems nothings changed!!!

I was sponsored by myprotien and thus was asked to promote the company and post regular as part of my sponsor agreement, if that led to self advertising etc ... i appologise.. but this sport is very ungiving so a little publicity in return for sponsorship seemed a fair trade.

Some ppl seem to know me, Fivos, being one and a very straight talkin honest bodybuilder in this world of self centred bodybuilders..

Yes i did used to train with Fiv and we had some great workouts... but a server motorbike accident paralysed me for 48 hours from the neck down and the surgeons rebuilt my arms with many plates , pins, wires etc..

Until then I competed naturally in the ANB that was at the time and enjoyed it, never quite being able to beat Fiv with his crazy conditioning!!

Many years later I could use my arms again and about 4 years after the accident I competed in a small local show called the Titan (hence the avatar name)

I was the best comp I ever competed in and meant soo much.. it was no big UKBFF comp, no NABBA federation but it was my goal.. my road that helped me recover from what was almost a dead stop in any physical activity... The Titan was the best comp, not becuase it was well recognized or paid hundread of £, because i was told id never lift a weight again, never write again, never compete... I did..! i had won b4 i even got on stage!

I even got to compete against the Great Masoom Butt, a world class athlete at the Titan!










To answer if i would do well in UKBFF or NABBA at the finals now, I dont know but tend to find out this coming year!

I have competed for both federations some years back at the UKBFF stars of tomorrow... I entered and won the Intermediets but never went onto the finals as i competed with NAC after and therefore kept to the UKBFF rules and didnt compete. And to answer the question b4 it arises, this was some years b4 the introduction of the u/100kg class and at the time i was no where near big enough or good enough to enter against super heavyweights!

i competed against and beat two very good super heavyweights of today in that intermediate class and felt it the right class to compete in rather than not compete at all for many years untill i may got bigger and better or lost all sight.. intermediate is a great class to compete in for those that need competition to stay focused but are not quite big enough to go against the Mr's.










I also in 2007 competed in the NABBA South East class 2 and against competitors Dr Zak..and Thommo Thompson, winning that class










Last year I went onto compete for the UKBFF in the new u/100kg class at the Leamington Spa show and won that ...










since that show I actually broke my back & slipped two discs strongman training and had to retire from training for some time.. huge amount of rehab and physio and praying and i got back to the gym... it took many months to practise the squat or deadlift but i persurvered and went onto compete in the WPF.

I competed in the WPF..NOT NAC Universe and somehow to my amazement won that

(note.. u may recognise a great female figure champion and this years UKBFF heavyweight champ, who also competed at the comp in this poster!!))










it was not a UKBFF or NABBA Mr Universe but still a hard class of great international bodybuilders.. a good friend of mine you may know, James LLwelyn competed some years ago abroad for WABBA, and he was only praised for trying things his way???

This June passed and I competed and won the NAC World Championships in Spain, not a bad place to have a holiday in mid summer after the comp is over... all paid for by the federation and my sponsors... would i get that in Nottinham or Southport... sure Id just pay for two nights in a hotel and my bus journey home....



















That roughly sums up my competitive history and why i made my choices, hope it answers the debate, and hope u can see some improvements and aforementioned MASS???... Im still amazed as to why soo many ppl would debate on what i do and when i do it...

Personally, If i see a fellow person, bodybuilder or gym owner do well, improve, be successful etc.. I think 'good luck to him!' anyone that betters themself and stays fit healthy and enjoying life should be congratulated not belittled!!????

But whether the NAC is good or not, through competing for them I have improved.. I may not be a 'massive' to some of you internet know-alls but its still improvement.

I have always strived for good quality improvements and not sheer size despite all costs... thats my mantra, any of my PT clients can confirm!

I think we are all our own advertisement and try to keep in shape all year, learn as much as i can and continue to, in order to be better educated and educate others....

I wish u all good night... have a good life, enjoy your internet banter and if your passing my gym in Essex or see me at a show or trade stand,* rather than blog some comment or other lets get it out in person!!!!*


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

And that concludes that :thumb: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Whole thread is laughable tbh...

Neale no doubt has a VERY good physique but seeing as he competes for a different federation makes him sh1t?

I compete in ukbff and Neale would beat me but I get more respect??

Some people love to hate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow neale looks awesome...who care where he competes? hes competing for himself, in the end of the day im sure neale just wants to better himself, im also sure all the haters out here are just fuelling his fire.

Cracking physique neale, youve done amazing through such adversity


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

How much you get paid for the active channel programs Neale ???


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

All credit you Neale for your perseverance in an unforgiving sport....you have come a long way in the face of much adversity.

You know the British as a race LOVE to ridicule and pan successful people......its the one thing I HATE about living in this culture. :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good reply Neale. Always been a fan of your physique.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh so thats who Neale is, i have seen your pictures before mate and always been highly impressed....great physique in my eyes!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> Whole thread is laughable tbh...
> 
> Neale no doubt has a VERY good physique but seeing as he competes for a different federation makes him sh1t?
> 
> ...





Lou said:


> All credit you Neale for your perseverance in an unforgiving sport....you have come a long way in the face of much adversity.
> 
> *You know the British as a race LOVE to ridicule and pan successful people......its the one thing I HATE about living in this culture.* :cursing:


That pretty much sums it up, and for some reason bodybuilding seems to amplify it, concentrate it.

Not content with being attacked by every ignorant fvcker outside the sport, we have to attack each other as well.

Never seen pictures of Titan before - I'm impressed - certainly not mass-less, and some sick condition - shape very decent too. Would be happy looking like that one day!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks one and all , and thanks for the repsonses..

after all any publicity is good publicity..ha

Ill be at the NABBA Universe with the Sky Active Channel Team, so any one want to see me in person about their view.. il be there!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

titan said:


> thanks one and all , and thanks for the repsonses..
> 
> after all any publicity is good publicity..ha
> 
> Ill be at the NABBA Universe with the Sky Active Channel Team, so any one want to see me in person about their view.. il be there!


 I might see you there, I said you're a nice bloke, but a little small compared some other federation's competitors and now feel a right cvnt


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do him in at the Universe Neale :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I seen in on the second day of the british, he's nearly as big as me!!! :whistling: :laugh: Only kidding he's a big 'un! :thumbup1:


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

As Greg Valentino once said 'Synthol will make your biceps huge'!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Braselva said:


> As Greg Valentino once said 'Synthol will make your biceps huge'!


Ignorant. Jealous.

Negged.


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, I was bored out of my wits reading Neale's life story! Why did he feel the need to write all that twaddle? You put yourself out there to be judged so accept what other people think about you. We all have to. Writing all that and posting the pictures makes you come across as pathetic! This is just internet banter, accept it like a man!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought Neals responce was god also good publicity for him. This thread will end up with a lot of hits


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Braselva said:


> Hey, I was bored out of my wits reading Neale's life story! Why did he feel the need to write all that twaddle? You put yourself out there to be judged so accept what other people think about you. We all have to. Writing all that and posting the pictures makes you come across as pathetic! This is just internet banter, accept it like a man!


IMO, This is the true definition of ignorance!

I had never heard of him before the monster vs dvd, but respected him still, why?, because he's a BODYBUILDER who has done well, couldn't care less about what Fed he competed in, it didn't even cross my mind.

He Trains, He Diets, He gets on stage and looks damn good when doing so.

You gave your opinion, which many disagree with, and your entitled to that. Then the guy gave his reasons and his contest history for his fed choices,

AND YOU IGNORED IT AND SIDE STEPPED IT IN ORDER TO CONTINUE YOUR BORING POINT OF VIEW INSTEAD OF DEALING WITH HIS POINTS RAISED.

sad.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Neale is a top guy and great athlete who i met at the British for the first time working for the same sponsor. How anyone can critisise what he has achived is joke...Keep proving the hates wrong Neil:thumbup1: ps Neil my teeth are whiter than yours!!!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Very good repsonse from Neale. I have the upmost respect for anyone that steps on stage at any level. He comes across really well on TV/ DVD's.

I personally think he would do well in UKBFF/ NABBA shows too


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

hey

thanks again guys, here I am minding my own business , been years since I posted when i got a phone call from a friend stating someone was badmouthing me on the forum...

But after reading through the comments, its really only one new member, probably a alias and a wee man with a grudge hiding behind the internet.... I am pleasantly surprised how many nice comments from real bodybuilders i have got..

so thankyou!

I will try and improve and hope to remain injury free in 2011 to compete in the UKBFF at the Britain in the heavys as thats the game plan...That shud really finish this chapter...

I must admit after the banter Im more focused and dialed in now to make waves at the finals than b4.....!! so i must even thank Braselva for that!

and clarky will you be at the NABBA Universe...?? let me know as i will be getting the dental whitening strips out!!!! infact Im putting on right now to do cardio...

The smile wars are on!!!......

peace


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey mate - class physique and good luck with 2011


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Braselva said:


> Hey, I was bored out of my wits reading Neale's life story! Why did he feel the need to write all that twaddle? You put yourself out there to be judged so accept what other people think about you. We all have to. Writing all that and posting the pictures makes you come across as pathetic! This is just internet banter, accept it like a man!


Come on mate?

Yes we do put ourselves out there to be judged - on a BB score sheet. On visuals.

You made some pretty (in my opinion) innaccurate comments about him being mass-less, having no arms etc... but then he posted pics... if he must accept your judgement, you must in turn accept that your judgement could be incorrect as you are only but human too...

He felt the need to write that "twaddle" (I am guessing) because he is entitled to a retort, to try and come back to the statements you made.

Yes I am for free speech, open opinions etc, so by definition he is entitled and justified to respond, which he did, very profesionally.

You prob don't care, but you aren't coming over well? It looks (to me) as if you are harbouring some personal grudge / dislike against him (fair enough if you have reason like) but hiding behind the old story of "I'm entitled to my opinion of his physique" to make your dig.

Not trying to cause trouble, just saying how you are coming over to me, and clearly a lot of other posters that do not know him - or you for that matter - so in a way, OUR opinions are purer, being unbiased...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Neale you competed at Leamington Spa & won against a guy I knew that was competing alongside you. We had a chat afterwards and I can remember saying what a top bloke you are.

As long as you have the backing of your lovely wife that's all that counts. I for one love your physique :thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

some poeple need to put up or shut up......


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

I have competed with pretty much all the federations over the last 25 years, and I got to say even if the UKBFF are the biggest and most recognised federation (although I feel NABBA members would dispute this vigorously) they certainly do not treat their competitors any better than any of the others. So if Neale has had an opportunity to be flown out and compete in another country against an international lineup then fair play to him. He's got a trophy saying Mr Universe on it now, I wonder what Braselva's trophy cabinet is saying? and before you start hating on me my latest trophy says UKBFF British finals 2010 Runner up, yes thats second place to you and yes my dad is bigger than your dad HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ive competed with the nac abroad and it is far from a **** fed i remember 4 or 5 years a go me and bernie cooper were in germany with them and a guy stood out like a pro is it turned out to be a young silvia samuels , give Neal a break unless you have been out of your country or even town lol to compete ,dont judge

chem


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

well earlier on in the thread i wanted some pics,just signed bk on and there they were............

fck me how can anyone say neale has a bad physique is beyond me.to be fair i do recognise him from some pics i had seen but didnt know it was him.

personally after training for a good 18 years i have only just started to compete,never even had the desire to do so untill i actually did it.

i would be well happy if i can achieve anything like what neale has.im not on about the sponsership,but just to get to that kind of standard.condition,quality and symatery are words that come to mind.

im not tryin to kiss this guys ass,i dont even know him and will prob never meet him..............but i have eyes that actually work lol!

so anyone slaggin him off wants to take a long hard look in the mirror and ask themselves 'is this contructive critisisam im sperting out or just plain old jelousy?'.

just my opinion of course lol!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

titan said:


> and clarky will you be at the NABBA Universe...?? let me know as i will be getting the dental whitening strips out!!!! infact Im putting on right now to do cardio...
> 
> The smile wars are on!!!......
> 
> peace


Neale you may have a good physique but everyone needs to know when they are beaten..

No one touched John COLGATE Clark when it comes to pearly whites :lol: 

Actually I will now rename him John MR MT2&Colgate Clarke after seeing him and his chocolate skin at the Brits :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Neale you may have a good physique but everyone needs to know when they are beaten..
> 
> No one touched John COLGATE Clark when it comes to pearly whites :lol:
> 
> Actually I will now rename him John MR MT2&Colgate Clarke after seeing him and his chocolate skin at the Brits :lol:


Oi between you and your missus I'm surprised there is any MT2 left in the country  You have a point with Clarke's teeth but you back up with the MT2...pot....kettle? haha


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

was on the NRG Fuel stand with neil at the bodypower expo he was a great guy with a top physique and would be right up there with NABBA or UKBFF.

To the guy slagging neil off, Bareslava i think your name is, I notice that you have no pic up in your avi, why not get a pic of yourself up and we can all subjectively critique your physique????


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey,

I have done one contest before also. I know you will all probably say that does not make me an authority on bodybuilding but I have seen so many contests, both in the UK and in Germany where I lived for a few years. I am an avid bodybuilding fan also. I don't have to have a great physique or compete to comment on matters relating to bodybuilding. The fans also contribute to bodybuilding.

I was with the opinion that our trumpets are blown by others not by ourselves. Wait for people to say how good you are. Don't try and force that on people.

All I was saying is that there are FAR many better physiques out there who are not pretentiously forcing their physiques down people's throats!

I may not ever make it to the UKBFF or National Car Park Mr Universe finals but I am entitled to voice my opinions.

Let's agree to disagree please.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Braselva said:


> *All I was saying is that there are FAR many better physiques out there who are not pretentiously forcing their physiques down people's throats!*


How the hell did Neale do that???

Dude you are a tool


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> How the hell did Neale do that???
> 
> Dude you are a tool


Danke für die Beleidigung.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Braselva said:


> Danke für die Beleidigung.


No problem, but answer the question, how did he do this?



> All I was saying is that there are FAR many better physiques out there who are not pretentiously forcing their physiques down people's throats!


----------



## Neilg (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

Im not a bodybuilder i just come on here for the advice that can picked up around training in the gym. Not so much body builder just someone trying to stop their body falling over 

Intresting thread - Ive always thought Neal seemed a decent bloke on the TV - rather he fronted the shows than Dean (Ash) (damm Im just desperate to start another mud slinging 

I thought it was a very good response to the debate going on by Neal.

I just wanted to come on and say well done on the trophy Neal and good luck in the future - to me seems youve got your sh*t together - good for you.

From an outsiders point of view:

1 he looks F**kin huge to me 

2 lot more intresting reading his story and seeing that develop than the negativty shown towards him

3 an inspirational story re the accident

Neil


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

hats off to Neal for doing so well, you guys need to get your heads sorted if u think the UKBFF and NABBA are the only ones worth bothering with, for a start the NAC are a massive organisation, and have some very top quality bodybuilders that compete. and may i say allow people to compete in any organisation not like the stuck up their own **** UKBFF ****ERS. bodybuilding is a great sport which can only be enhansed by competitors doind as many shows as they can with whichever orgaisation while they are in shape to do so. The NAC is a tremendously well organised organisation that make every competitor feel at home and at ease, so they really ejoy themselves. All you doubters give it a go you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Braselva said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have done one contest before also. I know you will all probably say that does not make me an authority on bodybuilding but I have seen so many contests, both in the UK and in Germany where I lived for a few years. I am an avid bodybuilding fan also. I don't have to have a great physique or compete to comment on matters relating to bodybuilding. The fans also contribute to bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


You are right bodybuilding would be nothing without the fans who support it, but do you really think it needs such negitive fans? Ok we get it for some reason you dont like Neale, i dont think its anything to do with his physique imo because there are a lot of comments praising it by very good athletes themselfs and lets by honest anyone with eyes can see he has a world class physique. Everyone is entitled to an opinion but if its just to slag someone off maybe its better to keep it to yourself. Just a thought.


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, I don't know Neale and have no reason to dislike him. If you say he has a great physique, why not, some people might say so. Bodybuilding is a subjective sport.

So what you are all saying is that we can only voice positive opinions? The negative ones should be kept to ourselves? This is a constructive criticism and as Neale himself said, this whole banter has made him more determined. Good for him. I hope he does well in his future contests but I will still be thinking of Arnie, Charles Clairmote, Bertil Fox, Reg Park, Ernie Taylor, to name but a few, when the phrase, Mr Universe is mentioned for the time being, not Neale Cranwell.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

There is constructive criticism then there is being rude. The reactions to your post suggest your posts have been interpreted as the latter. If that wasn't your intention then a quick apology should sort things out


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

As a subjective sport, it is vital that both negative and positive opinions are voiced. It is through criticism that we make imporovements and present better physiques and hence, excel. I said my bit, Neale says it motivated him. I should be thanked not vilified!


----------



## Braselva (Oct 25, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> There is constructive criticism then there is being rude. The reactions to your post suggest your posts have been interpreted as the latter. If that wasn't your intention then a quick apology should sort things out


I am not responsible for other people's interpretations of my posts. I do not consider my posts rude. If one puts ones self in the public domain, there may be times when not all judgement will be positive. I can't see that I've done wrong.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Braselva said:


> Hey, I don't know Neale and have no reason to dislike him. If you say he has a great physique, why not, some people might say so. Bodybuilding is a subjective sport.
> 
> So what you are all saying is that we can only voice positive opinions? The negative ones should be kept to ourselves? This is a constructive criticism and as Neale himself said, this whole banter has made him more determined. Good for him. I hope he does well in his future contests but I will still be thinking of Arnie, Charles Clairmote, Bertil Fox, Reg Park, Ernie Taylor, to name but a few, when the phrase, Mr Universe is mentioned for the time being, not Neale Cranwell.


I agree mate, constructive criticism is good no bodybuilder needs to be told he or she is perfect all the time or like you said they would never improve. But theres one thing saying someone needs to bring their arms up or could do with more conditioning etc. When i did my last show lots of people told me what i needed to improve and i took it all on board and appreciated every comment but its another thing being called a joking bodybuilder, massless, etc, etc, basicaly just being insulted thats not constructive mate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep

Constructive wopuld be telling me i need more mass and bigger delts/arms.

Non-constructive would be saying i look like a fcuking swimmer and should **** off to the pool

:lol:

You kinda sounded a bit more like the latter Braselva :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

DB said:


> Neale you may have a good physique but everyone needs to know when they are beaten..
> 
> No one touched John COLGATE Clark when it comes to pearly whites :lol:
> 
> Actually I will now rename him John MR MT2&Colgate Clarke after seeing him and his chocolate skin at the Brits :lol:


T0sser :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Actually I will now rename him *John MR MT2&Colgate Clarke *after seeing him and his chocolate skin at the Brits :lol:


very fitting...... He has far surpassed me so can NO LONGER give me sh1tv:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Oi between you and your missus I'm surprised there is any MT2 left in the country  You have a point with Clarke's teeth but you back up with the MT2...pot....kettle? haha


we both havent used any since being on holiday in may thanks........ thats a whole 5.5 months


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done neale, think from your last pics posted on your long (ish) post you have improved greatly from previous years very noticeable, you seem to be able to nail your condition, so with your added mass and the balance/asthetics you have should do well in the coming year.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree that yes you are judged purely when standing on stage in a competition.

However, if Neale was judged off the bodybuilding stage he would be recognised as a good man with good morals and great work ethic doing great work for charities and other bodybuilders within our sport.

I salute you mate, you have risen from the flames after an horrendous accident and done what 99.99% of other poeple would/could never have done without your drive and fortitude.

But further more you have built a World class physique to boot and have made some tremendous improvements to your physique over the last 2 years.

You've always been a good friend to me so thankyou.

J


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I think neale's story would make a good DVD, he could make fortune selling copies


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> I think neale's story would make a good DVD, he could make fortune selling copies


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You really are a [email protected]!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Myself and Neale have had our disagreements over the years on the net but i have to say that Neale is a nice guy, i met him finally at the Universe last Saturday and he came across as nothing but a nice polite guy who loves the sport.... his physique has improved massively over the last few years and i am sure Neale himself will say he still needs to improve in some way shape or form......

i will agree with HTID in that the NAC is becoming a big federation in this country maybe a few more shows would do it no harm at all....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

asc you will find those that say bad things about anyone when on stage have not been there themselves or been at the same level.....it is as easy as hell to critisise from an arm chair, alot harder to put your money where your mouth is and actually get onstage...


----------

